# Sleep Sounds Skill on Echo



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sleep Sounds deserves a thread of its own. *I love it!*

It's an Echo skill -- technical name is "Sleep and Relaxation Sounds" by Jeff Bolton. Link Has excellent reviews. Decent length list of nature and white noise sounds to choose from. List is growing. And there are features -- you can combine two or three sounds and create your own custom sounds.

Yesterday when I requested a sound to play, Alexa said could get a Premium Membership for a one-time $14.95 charge for three days. _I signed up!_ If you're into nature and white noise sounds, I would recommend it. Link


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Sleep Sounds deserves a thread of its own. *I love it!*
> 
> It's an Echo skill -- technical name is "Sleep and Relaxation Sounds" by Jeff Bolton. Link Has excellent reviews. Decent length list of nature and white noise sounds to choose from. List is growing. And there are features -- you can combine two or three sounds and create your own custom sounds.
> 
> Yesterday when I requested a sound to play, Alexa said could get a Premium Membership for a one-time $14.95 charge for three days. _I signed up!_ If you're into nature and white noise sounds, I would recommend it. Link


I am a little confused. I do not have Prime Music Unlimited. Is the membership you are talking about just for sleep sounds, or for Prime Unlimited?

ETA: I have figured it out. The Sleep Sounds Premium Membership is a separate membership and is a one time lifetime fee for the next couple of days. I decided to go for it.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I have the highly rated Letro Fan machine that has a variety of sounds on it.  I like it because it will play a continuous loop of the sound you select until you turn it off.  Not clear to me that Sleep Sounds will let one do that.  If not, I suppose you could string together a number of sounds to last all night.

EDIT to add:  I explored a little further and it seems Sleep Sounds will allow a continuous loop.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, Sleep Sounds is separate from Amazon Music.  And yes, Sleep Sounds runs continuously until you turn it off.  

I've been e-mailing with Jeff Bolton this morning.  Very responsive.  

I * love * Sleep Sounds.  It's my kinda thing.    Well worth the current one-time lifetime $14.95 charge.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

One time I asked for soothing nature sounds before I knew how to set a sleep timer. I woke up to the sound of rushing water. At first I thought the toilet was running but it was way louder than that. Then I thought a pipe had burst inside the walls. 

I started yelling for my grandson and he came running in. When I explained what I'd heard, he laughed and said, "Alexa, stop." It was a waterfall sound.

My only excuse is that I'd been woken out of a sound sleep.

I don't think I'll be trying any nature sounds anytime soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Exploding volcanoes and charging elephants are, after all "nature sounds".


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Exploding volcanoes and charging elephants are, after all "nature sounds".


True!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

So how do I set Sleep Sounds to play for a determined time and then shut off? I don't need to wake up in the middle of the night to whale sounds.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> So how do I set Sleep Sounds to play for a determined time and then shut off? I don't need to wake up in the middle of the night to whale sounds.


For Sleep Sounds, for music, for anything -- say "Set sleep timer for X hours / minutes." Make sure she confirms something about _stop playing_ in X hours / minutes. If not, timer will go off in the middle of the night which happened to me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Exploding volcanoes and charging elephants are, after all "nature sounds".


Elephants?!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I purchased the lifetime membership today and it was $19.99 - still a very good deal IMHO


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> I purchased the lifetime membership today and it was $19.99 - still a very good deal IMHO


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

For a few days when I request Seaside sound on Sleep Sounds, I get reply, "I don't know how to play that sound."  Before I contact either Jeff Bolton or Amazon, I'd like to know if anyone else is having a problem with that particular sound?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just tried it and it played. I said "Open Sleep Sounds" and then "Play Seaside". Did you phrase it differently perhaps?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I just tried it and it played. I said "Open Sleep Sounds" and then "Play Seaside". Did you phrase it differently perhaps?


This is ridiculous on whose part? Some place in Jeff Bolton's instructions he said to say, "Open Sleep Sounds and play [sound]." Not having to say, "Open Sleep Sounds," and wait for reply and then make request for particular sound. That is what I do. It works for other sounds I've played and has worked for Seaside previously, but not in the past few days. I just tried the two requests separately -- it worked. 

Thanks.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> This is ridiculous on whose part? Some place in Jeff Bolton's instructions he said to say, "Open Sleep Sounds and play [sound]." Not having to say, "Open Sleep Sounds," and wait for reply and then make request for particular sound. That is what I do. It works for other sounds I've played and has worked for Seaside previously, but not in the past few days. I just tried the two requests separately -- it worked.
> 
> Thanks.


I think I did it the way I did because I completely forgot there was a quicker way to do it! Thanks for reminding me, and I'm glad you have Seaside working again.


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

Will it work on Alexa that’s on the Kindle fire?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

__Amy__ said:


> Will it work on Alexa that's on the Kindle fire?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


No, Alexa herself is not on a tablet, phone, computer. The _Alexa app_ which in many ways controls Alexa is on those devices. You need an actual Echo, Dot, Tap to hear sounds.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

__Amy__ said:


> Will it work on Alexa that's on the Kindle fire?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I just enabled and tried this app on my Fire HD 8 (7th Generation) and asked it to play "Vacuum". It works. Reminds me of the days the vacuum cleaner used to put my (then very tiny) kids to sleep! 

Haha... I just got my phone to do it, too. I can access Alexa through the Amazon app there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> No, Alexa herself is not on a tablet, phone, computer. The _Alexa app_ which in many ways controls Alexa is on those devices. You need an actual Echo, Dot, Tap to hear sounds.


I'm not sure that's true. I don't use Alexa/Echo at all but my understanding is that the newest Fire table has "Alexa" in and of itself -- not just an app that lets you control the other devices.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't use Alexa/Echo at all but my understanding is that the newest Fire table has "Alexa" in and of itself -- not just an app that lets you control the other devices.


You're correct, Ann. Alexa can be accessed on 4th generation and newer Fire tablets by holding down the round "home" button. More information can be found here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202083830.

Sleep Sounds does work on those Fire tablets.


----------

